# Άξιος! = Axios! (He is) worthy!



## La usurpadora (May 28, 2008)

...όπως φωνάζουν οι πιστοί στο νέο ιερωμένο. Χρήση της λέξης ως επιφώνημα επιδοκιμασίας.
Λένε τίποτα οι καθολικοί για τον πάπα;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Όχι, απ' όσο ξέρω και μπορώ να βρω. Το Axios (Worthy) είναι των ανατολικών. Αλλά ποιο ακριβώς είναι το _μεταφραστικό_ πρόβλημα;


----------



## La usurpadora (May 28, 2008)

Ότι βγαίνει ο νέος παπάς από την εκκλησία και του φωνάζουν άξιος άξιος και δεν ξέρω πώς να το βάλω για να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης.
Θα ήθελα να αποφύγω το στμ.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Α, άρα δεν πρόκειται για τον «πάπα» που γράφεις στο αρχικό ερώτημα!

Βγαίνει ο ορθόδοξος παπάς, φωνάζουν «Άξιος» οι πιστοί και θέλεις να καταλάβουν οι αγγλοσάξονες (καθολικοί και διαμαρτυρόμενοι, βαπτιστές και μορμόνοι). Όπως σ' το έδωσα: ‘_Axios, axios!_’ (He is worthy) shouted the faithful / the congregation. Με πλάγια το _Axios_.

Π.χ.
http://www.pontificalmission.org/mag-article-bodypg-pm.aspx?articleID=256
http://www.google.com/search?q="axi...avclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256


----------



## La usurpadora (May 28, 2008)

Μερσί.
Αυτό είναι, και σιγά μην είχαν κάτι αντίστοιχο για τον πάπα. Αν τα αποφασίσουνε αυτοί μέσα, σιγά μην περιμένουν και την επιδοκιμασία του κόσμου έξω. Όχι βέβαια ότι αλλάζει καμία απόφαση αν κάποιος φωνάξει ανάξιος, λέμε τώρα, μεσημεριάτικες θρησκευτικές ανησυχίες έχω, δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό...


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Με τέτοια ζέστη, περιμένω να δω και χειρότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2008)

> Α, άρα δεν πρόκειται για τον «πάπα» που γράφεις στο αρχικό ερώτημα!


Ξέρεις πόση ώρα έψαχνα σε σελίδες με περιγραφές για την τελετή ενθρόνισης του πάπα;


----------



## La usurpadora (May 28, 2008)

Δεν φαντάστηκα ότι η διατύπωσή μου θα παρέπεμπε αποκλειστικά στο τι λένε για τον πάπα. 

Η ουσία ήταν εκεί:
...όπως φωνάζουν οι πιστοί στο νέο ιερωμένο. Χρήση της λέξης ως επιφώνημα επιδοκιμασίας. 

Παράδειγμα έφερα για να δούμε αν υπάρχει κάτι στη δυτική εκκλησία.
Να με ξαναρωτάτε να διευκρινίζω, πάντως, αν φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό που ζητάω.
:)


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, όταν διάβασα τον τίτλο, νόμισα πως το "άξιος" αναφερόταν στην classic πλέον ατάκα που πετά η καγκουροπαρέα μόλις κάποιος από αυτούς "βγάλει" ωραία γκόμενα και, πολλές φορές, συνοδεύεται από χειροκρότημα...

Εδώ να δείτε πώς βαράει η ζέστη.


----------



## Philip (May 28, 2008)

΄προκειμένου για πάπα, δεν θα φώναζαν λατινικά;

Η ανακήρυξη νέου πάπα συνοδεύεται από την έκφραση habemus papam, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το λέει το πλήθος ή κανένας εντεταλμένος.

Στην ενθρόνιση της Βασ. Ελισάβετ (που είναι και επικεφαλής της αγγλικανικής εκκλησίας), φώναζαν God save the queen.

Για τους βαπτιστές, Μεθοδιστές, δεν ξέρω, μάλλον "well done!" και μια χειραψία

Οι Κουάκεροι έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα, που δεν έχουν ούτε πάπα ούτε παπά


----------

